# Great News Steelheaders...New Flow Gauge



## KSUFLASH (Apr 14, 2004)

To all those who keep an eye on the stream flow gauges. There is now a new gauge up and running on a stream that we have all wished to have one.

Below is the link:

Conneaut Creek - Stream Flow Gauge

Enjoy!

-KSU


----------



## jogi (Oct 14, 2009)

awesome!! thanks. is it going to get added to the sticky?


----------



## KSUFLASH (Apr 14, 2004)

I am sure it will be added to the sticky. It's still way to early to know what prime flows will be, but I am sure that in short order, anglers will be dialing that prime number in.

-KSU


----------



## Carpman (May 18, 2005)

Thanks man......good info


----------



## ngski (Aug 16, 2005)

Great news now we have to figure out the right flow rate for Conny, wonder where they put the flow gauge. Since Conny is low and clear, going to try to compare it to walnut and assume maybe a flow of 200 would be right.


----------



## fredg53 (Sep 17, 2010)

KSUFLASH said:


> To all those who keep an eye on the stream flow gauges. There is now a new gauge up and running on a stream that we have all wished to have one.
> 
> Below is the link:
> 
> ...


Great Thanks KSU I have been waiting for this one Should be fun to keep an eye on it and dial in the best numbers


----------



## steelheader007 (Apr 8, 2004)

..lol.. Yea great yipppeee "NOT"! ................................Sorry!


----------



## Steelhead Fever (Dec 31, 2009)

awwwwwww,darn!!!! now everyone knows what the flow will be...lol...no, this is pretty sweet,Im pretty pumped about it!!!


----------



## Steelhead Fever (Dec 31, 2009)

steelheader007 said:


> ..lol.. Yea great yipppeee "NOT"! ................................Sorry!


ya really lol


----------



## brodg (Sep 6, 2010)

Sweet! Now I have to drive to the Conny!


----------



## CARL510ISLE (Jan 8, 2010)

The best part about Conneaut was it had NO flow gauge. Gauges, we don't need no stinking gauges!!!! I guess the webcams are next. Tom, will you be my rod caddy????

C510I


----------



## JFeeds (Apr 14, 2008)

steelheader007 said:


> ..lol.. Yea great yipppeee "NOT"! ................................Sorry!


i see how you can be frustrated, but for someone like me with limited "fishing money" and living an hour and some odd minutes away, i would personally like to see if the water's up or if i'd just be wasting gas and time.


----------



## steelheader007 (Apr 8, 2004)

CARL510ISLE said:


> The best part about Conneaut was it had NO flow gauge. Gauges, we don't need no stinking gauges!!!! I guess the webcams are next. Tom, will you be my rod caddy????
> 
> C510I


Yes, just leave all your steelhead gear the night before out in the driveway and I will be thier to pick it up! Then look on Ebay the next day and you can but it back!..lol...


----------



## ShutUpNFish (Apr 17, 2007)

Wow................................


----------



## Streamhawk (Apr 25, 2008)

JFeeds said:


> i see how you can be frustrated, but for someone like me with limited "fishing money" and living an hour and some odd minutes away, i would personally like to see if the water's up or if i'd just be wasting gas and time.


I concur. With gas hovering around $3 per gallon, and only going to go higher, I have been hoping that they would put a gage on the Conny. There are other ways to find out how the water looks, but a gage is nice. I drive 4 hours to fish for steel, and with gas going higher this is going to be a big help. The way I look at it you still have to get into the water and fish to catch steel.


----------



## ShutUpNFish (Apr 17, 2007)

One thing some of you are failing to realize/understand which some are frustrated about is the "instant access" to EVERYTHING the internet provides. And access that ANYONE in the world can easily pull up and see. If you have a 2 or 3 hour trip to getting up there, whats so hard about calling a local baitshop about conditions or a friend who is local and can hook you up with that info. This one little object of instant info isn't whats ruining the sport, but its all of the thousands of objects combined, which feed those looking for instant handouts through the internet, that have contributed to the rapid growth of popularity and crowds on the streams. And I'll be the first to say that I have taken advantage of the information for various things in the past as well. I will also say that I liked it a whole lot better 20 years ago when you actually had to work to retain the information!


----------



## steelheader007 (Apr 8, 2004)

ShutUpNFish said:


> One thing some of you are failing to realize/understand which some are frustrated about is the "instant access" to EVERYTHING the internet provides. And access that ANYONE in the world can easily pull up and see. If you have a 2 or 3 hour trip to getting up there, whats so hard about calling a local baitshop about conditions or a friend who is local and can hook you up with that info. This one little object of instant info isn't whats ruining the sport, but its all of the thousands of objects combined, which feed those looking for instant handouts through the internet, that have contributed to the rapid growth of popularity and crowds on the streams. And I'll be the first to say that I have taken advantage of the information for various things in the past as well. I will also say that I liked it a whole lot better 20 years ago when you actually had to work to retain the information!


O you mean spend countless and hundreds of dollars in gas to see what river is fishable! when I lived in Akron I used to drive all the way to Niagara County in NY to find fishable water! when I did not find it I went to see what else I could find out and then possibly find waters that would be fishable! Dont worry even with a gauge there will be plenty of ppl who still wont catch fish and wont come back I'm betting the farm on that one!


----------



## yonderfishin (Apr 9, 2006)

ShutUpNFish said:


> One thing some of you are failing to realize/understand which some are frustrated about is the "instant access" to EVERYTHING the internet provides. And access that ANYONE in the world can easily pull up and see. If you have a 2 or 3 hour trip to getting up there, whats so hard about calling a local baitshop about conditions or a friend who is local and can hook you up with that info. This one little object of instant info isn't whats ruining the sport, but its all of the thousands of objects combined, which feed those looking for instant handouts through the internet, that have contributed to the rapid growth of popularity and crowds on the streams. And I'll be the first to say that I have taken advantage of the information for various things in the past as well. I will also say that I liked it a whole lot better 20 years ago when you actually had to work to retain the information!


But on a brighter note , with all the popularity the sport has gotten with all the instant information etc. , it may be around for a while longer in an environment and economy where costs are being cut left and right. All this instant information may be an annoyance to some , but to others its the only thing allowing them the ability to do this kind of fishing which their tax dollars and fishing licenses help to pay for. Win some and lose some.


----------



## Steelhead Fever (Dec 31, 2009)

yonderfishin said:


> But on a brighter note , with all the popularity the sport has gotten with all the instant information etc. , it may be around for a while longer in an environment and economy where costs are being cut left and right. All this instant information may be an annoyance to some , but to others its the only thing allowing them the ability to do this kind of fishing which their tax dollars and fishing licenses help to pay for. Win some and lose some.


Sorry but there is no "better note" on this one,its only going to get worse..


----------



## CARL510ISLE (Jan 8, 2010)

ShutUpNFish said:


> One thing some of you are failing to realize/understand which some are frustrated about is the "instant access" to EVERYTHING the internet provides. And access that ANYONE in the world can easily pull up and see. If you have a 2 or 3 hour trip to getting up there, whats so hard about calling a local baitshop about conditions or a friend who is local and can hook you up with that info. This one little object of instant info isn't whats ruining the sport, but its all of the thousands of objects combined, which feed those looking for instant handouts through the internet, that have contributed to the rapid growth of popularity and crowds on the streams. And I'll be the first to say that I have taken advantage of the information for various things in the past as well. I will also say that I liked it a whole lot better 20 years ago when you actually had to work to retain the information!


Well said, the internet has created a new breed of many well informed fishermen, but sadly it has taken away from alot of the discovery aspects that an angler gains through time on the water. I too would be lying if I said I did not use the resources also, but I still rely much more on experience than anything out on the web. 

A small reliable network of friends is much more valuable than anything. If your network of friends is consumed by the internet and all this shared instant information ends up on the web, in tackle shops, on fish blogs everywhere, good luck on finding some relatively virgin water to fish. 

Steelhead are only difficult to catch when they've seen heavy pressure. I never thought I'd actually think we may need more miles of river to fish in Ohio, but with more land being posted, more fisherman daily, tempers flaring; it's all coming to a boil. We don't need more fish, we need more access and we lose more each year!!!!

Yes, catching steelhead is still the bomb, catching steelhead amongst a friend or two is also great fun. Catching steelhead for the world wide web to see 24x7 is simply STUPID and is a blatant overexploitation and a lack of compassion for your fellow anglers who actually prefer to have a little elbow space.

Have fun this weekend, it likely will be fairly tough fishing. If you do enjoy some good fishing, will you tell the world????

C510I


----------



## ShutUpNFish (Apr 17, 2007)

Some people just don't get the point and obviously never will. You know why? They obviously know NO differently! And THATS the shame of it all......Its ALL about appreciation!

C510I - you get it dude....spot on. I guess we're a dying breed.


----------



## Socom (Nov 3, 2005)

Don't really see what the big deal is. You could be the most informed person online but that does not mean you are going to succeed. Nothing beats time on the water. When I was down in north carolina trying to surf fish on the beach, I did all the research I could online and talking to people and it still took me half a summer to establish a pattern and consistently have good days catching red drum and bluefish from the beach. 10% of the fisherman will always catch 90% of the fish. Besides I don't care how much information the guy I saw down at the rock early in the week reads online. He will never be successful with the shark fishing surf rod he was using with 30lb test and the navigation buoy he was throwing as a float.


----------



## KSUFLASH (Apr 14, 2004)

Socom, I think that guy was on the Grand River as well this past weekend. Surf rod in hand!


----------



## yonderfishin (Apr 9, 2006)

Steelhead Fever said:


> Sorry but there is no "better note" on this one,its only going to get worse..


"Worse" would be discontinuation or severely cutting back on the steelhead programs , thats what I mean. Popularity of the sport , fishing licenses , and tourist dollars are the only things keeping this pastime afloat as the states are going broke.


----------



## jojopro (Oct 9, 2007)

ShutUpNFish said:


> One thing some of you are failing to realize/understand which some are frustrated about is the "instant access" to EVERYTHING the internet provides. And access that ANYONE in the world can easily pull up and see. If you have a 2 or 3 hour trip to getting up there, whats so hard about calling a local baitshop about conditions or a friend who is local and can hook you up with that info. This one little object of instant info isn't whats ruining the sport, but its all of the thousands of objects combined, which feed those looking for instant handouts through the internet, that have contributed to the rapid growth of popularity and crowds on the streams. And I'll be the first to say that I have taken advantage of the information for various things in the past as well. I will also say that I liked it a whole lot better 20 years ago when you actually had to work to retain the information!





CARL510ISLE said:


> Well said, the internet has created a new breed of many well informed fishermen, but sadly it has taken away from alot of the discovery aspects that an angler gains through time on the water. I too would be lying if I said I did not use the resources also, but I still rely much more on experience than anything out on the web.
> 
> A small reliable network of friends is much more valuable than anything. If your network of friends is consumed by the internet and all this shared instant information ends up on the web, in tackle shops, on fish blogs everywhere, good luck on finding some relatively virgin water to fish.
> 
> ...


Yes, Yes, Yes! Right On! Plus 1!

After reading this post and some of his other recent posts, I would like to nominate CARL5101ISLE for president of Steelhead Alley! ShutUpNFish can be vice. 

John


----------



## Chrominator (Oct 11, 2007)

Yeah......and I used to walk to school in three feet of snow, uphill in both directions. That doesn't mean that your grandchildren should do the same if there's a school bus available....does it? wow....another flow gauge, now that's gonna take steelhead fishing straight down the crapper....give me a break. Get used to info at ones fingertip 24/7, that's today's reality, like it or not. I see absolutely nothing wrong with someone learning about a topic over the web. Fishing is for anyone with a license, no matter how they learned or, are learning to fish. Do I enjoy the crowds? No, I do not!


----------



## ShutUpNFish (Apr 17, 2007)

Chrominator said:


> Yeah......and I used to walk to school in three feet of snow, uphill in both directions. That doesn't mean that your grandchildren should do the same if there's a school bus available....does it? wow....another flow gauge, now that's gonna take steelhead fishing straight down the crapper....give me a break. Get used to info at ones fingertip 24/7, that's today's reality, like it or not. I see absolutely nothing wrong with someone learning about a topic over the web. Fishing is for anyone with a license, no matter how they learned or, are learning to fish. Do I enjoy the crowds? No, I do not!


THAT coming from a Browns fan!


----------



## ParmaBass (Apr 11, 2004)

ShutUpNFish said:


> THAT coming from a Browns fan!


Awesome comeback! Way to stay on topic....


----------



## Streamhawk (Apr 25, 2008)

Let's face it. The first time they reduce the amount of steelhead they put in the lake, everyone will be up in arms that there are not enough fish. So let's consider it a blessing that steelhead fishing has become very popular, and due to people paying for fishing licenses, and tackle this keeps small businesses going and the state to stock more sport fish. Change is hard for a lot of people, and I can understand the old timers getting a little steamed but wake up, the internet is here and it is not going anywhere. So use it for what it is worth and enjoy your time on the water. I find the information very usefull when driving 4 hours and trying to string together a few days to go enjoy steelhead fishing. The conditions could be perfect, but I still have to "fish" for them. Remember if this type of fishing falls out of favor, believe me the state will reduce where needed. Let's be thankful for a great fishery.


----------



## steelheadBob (Jul 6, 2004)

jogi said:


> awesome!! thanks. is it going to get added to the sticky?


Its up!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Chrominator (Oct 11, 2007)

ShutUpNFish said:


> THAT coming from a Browns fan!


Yeah, I've read your post and I don't have a response....it's just too good!


----------



## ShakeDown (Apr 5, 2004)

I think we've ALL benefitted from the internet in some way shape or form.

Closed, and the link stickied.


----------

